# Rémanence d'image sur iPad Mini Retina



## efj (3 Mars 2014)

Bonjour @ tous,

Je désire acquérir un iPad mini retina, mais suis freiné par bon nombre d'articles indiquant qu'il souffre de rémanence d'image assez flagrante.

Après lecture de je ne sais combien de sujets sur des forums divers et variés, il semblerait que ça touche tous les modèle avec 4G, jamais les modèles WiFi.

Il y a le test de l'échiquier qui permet de savoir si on est victime ou non de ce soucis:
Retina MBP (rMBP) image-retention test

Pourriez-vous vous manifester si vous disposez d'un modèle WiFi+Cellular, sans rémanence, ou à l'inverse, me confirmer que votre modèle WiFi est exempt de ce soucis ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retour =)

Eric


----------



## feemail (4 Mars 2014)

Mini retina Wi-fi seulement, pas de problèmes &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## efj (5 Mars 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour 
Content pour toi que tu n'aies pas le soucis 

D'autres personnes ont pu tester ? Ou ont un avis à émettre sur l'écran de leur iPad Mini retina ?


----------



## efj (5 Mars 2014)

feemail: peux-tu me spécifier quel modèle tu possèdes exactement stp ? Quelle capacité ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Mars 2014)

Mini wifi retina 16G , pas de probleme


----------



## feemail (5 Mars 2014)

Mini retina 128 go. Wi-fi seulement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Modèle blanc &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Mouette03 (5 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai changé 9 fois mon ipad mini retina dans la période de rétractation de 14 jours car tous avaient le problème de remanence.

Tous des modèle wifi + cellular 32 Gb

une honte du coup j'ai pris le air changé 3 fois car lécran tire sur le bleu d'un coté de l'ecran a chaque fois


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2014)

iPad mini acheté sur le refurb échangé une fois après avoir remarqué une rémanence flagrante. le nouveau n'a rien.
j'avais hésité à le faire changer sachant que ça ne se voyait pas avec toutes les apps (mais surtout après avoir utilisé 2Do).


----------



## efj (6 Mars 2014)

tucpasquic : Tu sais me spécifier ton modèle d'iPad mini stp ? (mini/cellular + taille en Gb)

Merci d'avance,

Eric


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2014)

ben, mini pas cellular, sinon j'aurais précisé 
c'est un 16GB. mais amha, il n'y a aucune corrélation entre les problèmes d'écrans et la capacité/connectivité. les connecteurs doivent être au même endroit (pas vérifié) et ça doit simplement varier par rapport aux journées de fabrication.


----------



## efj (7 Mars 2014)

tucpasquic: je pensais pareil que toi, jusqu'au moment où j'ai cherché sur Internet.
Aucune personne ayant eu un modèle WiFi ne s'est plaint de rémanence d'image. Quasiment tous ceux qui mentionnaient un problème le rattachaient au modèle cellular.

Qui plus est, ces personnes ont procédé à moultes reprises à un échange, pour finir par se contenter de celui qui avait le moins de rémanence, ou carrément oublier l'idée du mini rétina, pour se diriger vers un air.

J'ai déjà tenté d'acheter d'occasion 2 modèles mini retina cellular, et les 2 présentaient de la rémanence d'image.

Donc ... je cherche activement quelqu'un disposant d'un modèle cellular, n'ayant pas de rémanence


----------



## esam74 (9 Mars 2014)

Si ca peut t'aiguiller, j'ai un mini retina wifi, aucun soucis, par contre j'ai aussi un cellulaire et j'ai fais 5 echanges, ils ont tous de la remanence.
Je pense tout simplement que l'ecran vient pas du meme constructeur entre les 2 versions. Par contre TOUS ont des fuites de lumiere. J'ai abandonné les echanges et gardé le dernier, j'en pouvais plus.


----------



## brhume (9 Mars 2014)

Allez, puisque tu poses la question, je vais te donner mon avis... J'ai déjà tant lu et posté... Je m'étais promis d'arrêter ;-)... Là c'est la dernière fois, juré... !!

Voici ce que j'ai appris et expérimenté...

D'abord, il faut savoir que la rémanence existe sur de nombreux types d'iPad depuis toujours (2, 4, mini, retina Mini, principalement); la majorité des utilisateurs n'en sont pas conscients car elle passe inaperçue en utilisation "réelle".

Il y a deux fournisseurs majeurs d'écrans pour l'iPad retina Mini: LG et Sharp.
Les deux ont leurs faiblesses/limitations:

- LG: problème principal: manque d'homogénéité des couleurs, de la luminosité et de la teinte (partie de l'écran jaune: la fameuse "jaunisse"); à divers niveaux.

- Sharp: belle homogénéité, belles couleurs, beau contraste. Problème: rémanence; à divers niveaux. Tous les Sharp de la génération sont affectés. Il s'agit d'une limitation technique de leur fabrication plutôt que d'un défaut. C'est "by built".

Pour une raison non définie, les "cellular", surtout haute capacité (64Gb et 128Gb) semblent majoritairement équipés d'écran Sharp => haut % sujet à la rémanence.

Beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont plus gênés par les problèmes de "jaunisse", de fuites de lumière et de manque d'uniformité (toujours visibles) que par la rémanence qui est invisible lors de l'utilisation classique de 99% des gens.

L'iPad 4 et le mini original étaient déjà très touchés par la rémanence, et j'ai pas mal de connaissances qui utilisent ces machines depuis plus d'un an et qui n'ont découvert leur "problème" de rémanence qu'en faisant ce fameux "Marco" test. Sinon, ils n'avaient rien remarqués de gênant et sont très contents de leur écran.

Aprés avoir beaucoup vu et lu, voici l'ensemble des limitations/défauts constatés sur l'écran du rMini:

- teinte magenta/jaune sur l'écran (comme sur le Air)
[iPad Mini] rMini Yellow on one end of the screen white on the other? - MacRumors Forums
- manque d'homogénéité de la luminosité (partie plus sombre)
- rémanence
[iPad Mini] rMini Image Retention Problem-Tested - MacRumors Forums
- pixels morts (un classique)
- poussières/débris sous le verre de l'écran (encore plus commun)
[iPad Mini] iPad Mini Retina fiasco! - MacRumors Forums
- entrelacement (nouveau et très gênant apparemment)
[iPad Mini] rMini screen interlace / pixel walk / scan lines / 'shimmering' - MacRumors Forums
- couleurs délavées/contraste pauvre
- teinte bleue le long d'un ou plusieurs côtés/coins
- fuites de lumière

Je dirais: ne cherche pas les défauts ou tu en trouveras ;-)

Tout ces problèmes sont forts répandus, le majorité des utilisateurs vivent avec...
La rémanence, les poussières/débris, les fuites de lumières et les couleurs pauvres passent en général inaperçus à moins d'être très prononcés.
La rémanence ne se remarque que sur certaines fonds. Essentiellement les gris "intermédiaires".

D'autres soucis sont plus gênants, comme la "jaunisse", les zones bleues ou les pixels morts qui sont évidents lors de toute utilisation.

Ne recherche pas la perfection sinon tu risques d'être déçu... Après c'est une question de chance, de "feeling" personnel et de frustration... Avoir un "bon" au premier coup ou échanger iPad après iPad sans être sûr que le suivant sera meilleur ou pire que le précédent...

Tu peux aussi opter pour un des modèles Wifi-only ou de moins de 64Go, qui semblent moins touchés par la rémanence (mais pas par les autres soucis).
Pour moi, le cellular est un 'must-have' de nos jours (surtout que je l'ai gratuitement dans mon pack abonnement Internet ADSL ;-).

Perso, j'ai un cellular 64Gb, évidemment il est sujet à la rémanence (j'ai voté), mais sinon son écran est superbe... couleurs/luminosité/contraste homogènes sur tout l'écran, pas de poussière/débris visibles, pas de pixels morts, pas de fuites de lumière.

Donc, je le garde; si j'échange, je risque d'avoir pire !!... La rémanence ne m'a jamais vraiment gêné "in real life use"... Il faut tester ou chercher pour la constater...
Bien sûr, je suis un peu déçu qu'il y ait ce problème, mais sinon, l'écran de mon mini est parfait, avec sa résolution hyper-fine et son homogénéité.

J'ai un collègue qui a le même type d'iPad rMini (Celullar) et d'écran (bien homogène) que le mien, et il en est très content. J'ai effectué le test "Marco" sans lui en parler, et évidemment il est positif: rémanence... Mais il ne l'a jamais remarquée ;-)

Dernière chose: tu l'as sans doute consulté, le sondage d'iMore:

Do you see image retention on your Retina iPad mini? [Poll] | iMore

Tout modèles confondus, 46% des retina Mini sont sujets à la rémanence... Et je devine que la très grande majorité des 46% sont des cellular, et la grande majorité des 56% non affectés, des Wifi-only... Mais ces derniers sont alors plus sujets aux autres problèmes et particulièrement à la "jaunisse"...

Ceci dit, les remontées montrent qu'il y a quand même des "cellular" sans rémanence, et des Wifi-only avec...

Voilà... "just my 2 cents"... ;-)


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas vrai pour la rémanence qui n'est visible qu'en la cherchant. En tout cas, sur un mini normal, elle se voyait clairement après l'utilisation de certaines apps : Notes et 2Do dans mon cas.
Ce que j'ai remarqué c'est que des apps avec des contrastes très forts sur peu de surface la provoquait. Et que ces apps avaient des fonds clairs.

La rémanence se remarquait aussi bien sur le centre de notification (gris moyens comme tu l'as indiqué) mais aussi sur un fond d'écran qui était bien plus clair (un fond bleu 'clair' qui est en fait un ciel) !

Mais comme indiqué plus haut, c'était un mini pas retina.


----------



## brhume (9 Mars 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ce n'est pas vrai pour la rémanence qui n'est visible qu'en la cherchant. En tout cas, sur un mini normal, elle se voyait clairement après l'utilisation de certaines apps : Notes et 2Do dans mon cas.
> Ce que j'ai remarqué c'est que des apps avec des contrastes très forts sur peu de surface la provoquait. Et que ces apps avaient des fonds clairs.
> 
> La rémanence se remarquait aussi bien sur le centre de notification (gris moyens comme tu l'as indiqué) mais aussi sur un fond d'écran qui était bien plus clair (un fond bleu 'clair' qui est en fait un ciel) !
> ...



Oui, il y différents type de rémanence... J'évoque là la plus classique, celle qui fait le "buzz" sur les retina qui est celle majoritairement constatée et mise en évidence par le test de Marco.

Les phénomènes de rémanence sur retina ne sont pas les mêmes que sur le "vieux" mini, car ce sont d'autres types d'écran.

Sur mon iPad, la rémanence ne se remarque pas sur les fonds clairs (blancs/gris ou autre), ou colorés intermédiaires rouges/bleus/verts, ni sur les fonds plus sombres (y compris le noir).
Il faut un fond approchant le gris du test de Marco.
C'est aussi ce que rapporte la majorité des utilisateurs.
La rémanence disparaît aussi assez rapidement (mais c'est variable d'un iPad à l'autre).

Maintenant, il y a des cas de rémanence qui sont de vrais défauts gênants... Et qui peuvent toucher tout iPad et tout type d'écran...
Elle peut alors être visible sur tout fond ou mettre  très longtemps à disparaitre... (un utilisateur citait plusieurs jours pour 2h d'utilisation !!).


----------



## efj (10 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ce long post explicatif.

J'ai opté pour un mini Wifi+LTE 64Gb, trouvé sur un site de 2ème main, mais sous scellé ^^

Jusque là, j'en suis super satisfait. Je n'ai pas cherché après le problème que je pointais du doigt, mais s'il se manifestait en conditions d'usage normal, il est fort probable que je fasse jouer la garantie.

Une dernière question toutefois: y a-t-il un moyen de savoir si l'écran de la bête est un Sharp ou un LG ?


----------



## brhume (10 Mars 2014)

efj a dit:


> Merci pour ce long post explicatif.
> 
> J'ai opté pour un mini Wifi+LTE 64Gb, trouvé sur un site de 2ème main, mais sous scellé ^^
> 
> ...



Non impossible de savoir...

Et en effet, ne cherche surtout après aucun des problèmes que j'ai mentionné... Un iPad est fait pour être utilisé... Pas testé en long et en large pour y trouver des soucis...

Si aucun problème ne te gêne particulièrement en utilisation normale... c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problème... Et c'est déjà une chance !! (pas de jaunisse, ni de bleu trop marqués).
99% des acheteurs d'iPad ont ce sain comportement... 
Et c'est aussi le raisonnement d'Apple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




efj a dit:


> ...mais s'il se manifestait en conditions d'usage normal, il est fort probable que je fasse jouer la garantie...



C'est aussi ce que je me dit...

J'ai une garantie étendue AppleCare+ 2 ans...
Et il est de toute façon probable que je doive la faire jouer et remplacer l'Pad pour une raison ou une autre avant. ;-)

Et comme je te l'ai dis, je connais 3 personnes qui sont super contents de leurs iPad, pourtant très bien positifs au test de rémanence: ils ne l'ont jamais remarquée "in real life use"... 
"L'ignorance est une bénédiction" ;-)


----------



## Mouette03 (16 Mars 2014)

je pense que le problème de rémanence sur le mini Retina cellular est réglé.
j'en suis au 3eme qui n'a plus de remanence sur modèle 32Gb wifi + cellular silver.

Si ca peut aider....


----------



## brhume (17 Mars 2014)

Mouette03 a dit:


> je pense que le problème de rémanence sur le mini Retina cellular est réglé.
> j'en suis au 3eme qui n'a plus de remanence sur modèle 32Gb wifi + cellular silver.
> 
> Si ca peut aider....



Beh, chez moi on vient de recevoir (jeudi 13/03) un 32GB wifi + cellular dark gray et il y a toujours le même phénomène de rémanence...

Je pense que dans le "batch" que tu as reçu, c'est un autre type d'écran.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h42 ----------




Mouette03 a dit:


> je pense que le problème de rémanence sur le mini Retina cellular est réglé.
> j'en suis au 3eme qui n'a plus de remanence sur modèle 32Gb wifi + cellular silver.



Mouette03, aurais-tu la gentillesse de répondre à ou une ou deux questions ?

(1)Visiblement, tu es tombé sur un "batch" utilisant un autre type d'écran que celui affecté par la rémanence.
As-tu noté des phénomènes différents, comme:
- partie d'écran tirant sur le jaune.
- effet d'entrelacement (scintillement de ligne)

(2)Peux-tu nous donner la semaine de production ? Tu peux l'avoir en entrant le numéro de série dans le site:

Klantenservice: Serienummers

Merci par avance


----------



## Mouette03 (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Celui que j'ai actuellement est de la semaine 8 (série commence par F4K) et tire légèrement sur le jaune sur la partie inférieur de lécran mais rien a voir avec les 2 autres que j'ai changé, car en effet il n'avaient pas d'effet de rémanence mais tiraient sur le bleu sur partie supérieur de lécran et le jaune sur la partie inférieur.

A croire que c'est soit la rémanence soit le bicolore.

Apple a vraiment des soucis avec ces écrans c'est un truc de fou, rien de tel chez la concurrence.

Mon iPhone tire Légèrement au jaune aussi, cela se voit bien en mode paysage coté camera frontale.


----------



## brhume (19 Mars 2014)

Mouette03 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Celui que j'ai actuellement est de la semaine 8 (série commence par F4K) et tire légèrement sur le jaune sur la partie inférieur de lécran mais rien a voir avec les 2 autres que j'ai changé, car en effet il n'avaient pas d'effet de rémanence mais tiraient sur le bleu sur partie supérieur de lécran et le jaune sur la partie inférieur.
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est bien cela que beaucoup (échanges après échanges) ressentent, et que j'explique dans mon post ... Il y a majoritairement deux types d'écran:

- L'un est très homogène à tous les niveaux, avec un blanc uniforme, de belles couleurs et un beau contraste, mais souffre d'IR.
- L'autre souffre d'un manque d'homogénéité de l'écran, avec des bavures bleues, des zones de "jaunisse", donc des couleurs moins belles... à différents degrés de gravité..

On parle de cela sur les Forums MacRumours depuis le lancement et cela ne semble pas changer...


----------

